

Czech PM resigns over illegal spying - uvdiv
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/e4e8da5e-d6d9-11e2-9214-00144feab7de.html

======
uvdiv
_" Mr Necas resigned days after prosecutors charged the head of his office,
Jana Nagyova, with bribing members of parliament and ordering intelligence
agents to spy on people. The scandal has a personal element for the prime
minister: one of the surveillance targets, according to lawyers involved in
the case, was his own wife, Radka. The two are filing for divorce."_

